# Kmttg auto-transfer does not work



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

I have kmttg version v0p7i installed on a windows 7 pro 32 bit system. When I click install in the auto transfer drop down box under service the program will freeze. I then have to use task maniger to exit the program. It was working ok until I had to use eariler system back up. 
What could be the problem?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Try running "install-kmttg-service.bat" instead as described in auto_transfers Wiki to see what happens. Also you may want to try uninstall first in case kmttg service is already installed.
If no luck try a fresh kmttg installation.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

moyekj said:


> Try running "install-kmttg-service.bat" instead as described in auto_transfers Wiki to see what happens. Also you may want to try uninstall first in case kmttg service is already installed.
> If no luck try a fresh kmttg installation.


I have tried the uninstall and reinstall.
How do you run install-kmttg-service.bat"


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

caddyroger said:


> I have tried the uninstall and reinstall.
> How do you run install-kmttg-service.bat"


 Just double click on it to run it. From Wiki page I gave you the link to:


> Alternatively there is another way to control kmttg service. Browse to the folder where you installed kmttg and then go to service\win32 folder. Here there are scripts to install, start, stop or uninstall the kmttg service. For Windows XP simply double-click on the appropriate script to run it. For Vista or Windows 7 because of UAC these must be run as Administrator in order to work, so you should right click and select "Run as administrator" to run them.
> 
> * install-kmttg-service.bat Installs kmttg as a service
> * start-kmttg-service.bat Will start an already installed kmttg service
> ...


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

I think I got to run


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

I get this if I run start service from kmttg.
(sc) startservice openservice failed 5
access is denied
If ran from the run command I get this
Wrapper starting the kmttg service
wrapper the kmttg service was launched but failed to start
Ok here what I did I reformat and installed windows xp pro. I got the same thing so I installed windows 7 pro again.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

caddyroger said:


> I get this if I run start service from kmttg.
> (sc) startservice openservice failed 5
> access is denied
> If ran from the run command I get this
> ...


Is it setup to run as a defined user and not under the local account?



> CONFIGURING ACCOUNT TO RUN KMTTG WINDOWS SERVICE
> By default the kmttg service will be setup to run using a generic administrator account. This may cause problems for certain setups such as if you have output files setup to go to network or external drives or you are using VideoRedo tasks. To avoid potential problems you should configure the kmttg service to run using the same login account you are using when running kmttg GUI. You can do that as follows:
> 
> Control Panel->Administrative Tools->Services
> ...


http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/wiki/auto_transfers


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

As documented under Win 7 pro you have to run the .bat file as administrator. Then you should confiigure the service to run using same account you use to run kmttg GUI.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Finally it is working now. It started to auto-transfer now 
Thanks for helping this dummy out.


----------

